# Need help pointing a domain name to Proxmox VE 3 Web Gui



## vRozenSch00n (Feb 11, 2014)

Proxmox prior PVE 3 uses Apache as its web GUI engine, so we can easily add htaccess and point a domain name and access the web GUI as https://proxmox.mydoman.com:8006.

After installing PVE 3, they seems to have their own web engine, and I have a difficulty finding out the tutorial to point my domain name to the web GUI.

I would appreciate very much if anyone can help me with this and share it to the community. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## raidz (Feb 11, 2014)

Use an nignx proxy?

here is my config:


```
## ProxMox backend for www.example.com ##
upstream www.example.com  {
      server 127.0.0.1:8006; #Proxmox
}



server {
    listen [::]:443;
    server_name  www.example.com;

    access_log  /var/log/nginx/log/www.example.com.access.log;
    error_log  /var/log/nginx/log/www.example.com.error.log;
    root   /usr/share/nginx/html;
    index  index.html index.htm;

    ## send request back to ProxMox ##
    location / {
     proxy_pass  https://www.example.com;
     proxy_next_upstream error timeout invalid_header http_500 http_502 http_503                                                                              http_504;
     proxy_redirect off;
     proxy_buffering off;
     proxy_set_header        Host            $host;
     proxy_set_header        X-Real-IP       $remote_addr;
     proxy_set_header        X-Forwarded-For $proxy_add_x_forwarded_for;
   }


        ssl on;
        ssl_certificate /etc/ssl/www.example.com.crt;}
        ssl_certificate_key /etc/ssl/private/www.example.com.key;
        ssl_session_timeout 5m;
        ssl_protocols SSLv2 SSLv3 TLSv1;
        ssl_ciphers ALL:!ADH:!EXPORT56:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM:+LOW:+SSLv2:+EXP;
        ssl_prefer_server_ciphers       on;
```


----------



## nunim (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't have any active Proxmox setup but last time I used it setting the hostname and adding an A record was sufficient to allow access to proxmox.mydomain.com:8006


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Feb 11, 2014)

nunim said:


> I don't have any active Proxmox setup but last time I used it setting the hostname and adding an A record was sufficient to allow access to proxmox.mydomain.com:8006


Ok that works. I just have to reboot my server.

I also use nginx reverse proxy for the htpasswd following this directive http://www.iezzi.ch/archives/671


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Feb 11, 2014)

I added a line in /etc/resolv.conf and it works.


```
search proxmox.mydomain.com
nameserver 8.8.8.8
nameserver 8.8.4.4
```


----------

